# Age and Time



## HKTidwell (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm curious the age of people on here and the time they have been a Mason.  I could not be more specific with the poll so please do me a favor and type how long you have been a member of the Blue lodge, and any other appendant bodies you may be a part of.

EDIT: There is a discussion about the future of the Masons in Texas and I would like to know if most the people on here are relatively new to masonry and how the future may look.  I realize that we have brothers who have been masons for a long time and some that are new but this should give me some kind of data.  Also I'm looking for a trend as to when people have joined the masons.  At what age they joined and how long they have stayed active.  I'm a numbers kind of person.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 29, 2009)

2008 joined Blue Lodge
2009 Joined Scottish Rite
I am currently 29 years of Age.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 29, 2009)

I was 23 when I was raised in 2001. I Joined the Scottish Rite shortly thereafter. I'm still active in both.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 29, 2009)

I was 26 in '06 when I was raised.  Still going strong.


----------



## js4253 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was raised January 2005 at the age of 52.
York Rite in 2005.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 29, 2009)

I was raised Jan. 27, 2000- I was 46 yoa.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Aug 30, 2009)

I was entered in January following my 22nd birthday. Passed in April and Raised in May I will be attending the Scottish Rite reunion in Fort Worth in Oct the 3rd. I can only look forward to more knowledge, excellent friendships and a prosperous Masonic career.


----------



## JTM (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been a mason since Jan 21, 2008


----------



## owls84 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am 27, my "birthday" is May 19th, 2008


----------



## david918 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was raised on 1/17/1990 was 38


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 30, 2009)

Raised June 08. 33 years old.


----------



## JTM (Aug 30, 2009)

so far sirius and i are the youngest guys here?


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 30, 2009)

JTM said:


> so far sirius and i are the youngest guys here?



Don't think so.  I'm 29 and Owls is 27-28.  Sirius is older than that.  LWDisney is younger than you, at 22, I think.


----------



## JTM (Aug 30, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I was 23 when I was raised in 2001. I Joined the Scottish Rite shortly thereafter. I'm still active in both.





TCShelton said:


> Don't think so.  I'm 29 and Owls is 27-28.  Sirius is older than that.  LWDisney is younger than you, at 22, I think.



nvm i saw the 22 part and forgot the rest.  you're right.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 30, 2009)

Either way, there are at least 4 of us in the "Under 30" club.:beer:


----------



## rhitland (Aug 30, 2009)

June 2005 and I am 31


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 30, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Either way, there are at least 4 of us in the "Under 30" club.:beer:



Cheers to the under 30 club!!!  :beer::beer::beer::tongue:


----------



## C_Cabra (Aug 30, 2009)

05 and I was 30


----------



## Bigmel (Aug 31, 2009)

I was initated 1-1965, Passed 2-1965, Raised 3-1965 and I am member and active in the following


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 1, 2009)

Raised in 08/08 I was 28. 

We initiated an 18 year old a few months ago.


----------



## VirginiaPM (Sep 2, 2009)

I was raised on January 17, 1984 was 29


----------



## Maverick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was intiated, passed, and raised when I was 23.  I've been a member of the Blue Lodge now for 3 years.


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 3, 2009)

Initiated: 11-14-77
Passed:   12-12-77
Raised:    01-28-78

I was IPR'd at 21 years of age. By 1982, I had joined York Rite, Scottish Rite, Shrine, and Order of Eastern Star.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 5, 2009)

Wouldn't want to rush into anything, would we?  

(I'm just kidding- it took me over 2 years to get mine filled out & returned!)


----------



## Beathard (Feb 24, 2011)

April 1990 at age 26


----------



## jhodgdon (Mar 8, 2011)

Raised August 11th 2010 at 23. I'm in the under 30 club! 


----------



## Damon Burns (Mar 8, 2011)

Raised 2001
Scottish Rite 2007
Turning in my York Rite petition tonight
I'm 34


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 9, 2011)

I was raised April 22, 2009 at the young age of 46.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 9, 2011)

I was initiated in December 1997 at age 26, passed November 1998 and raised in May 1999. My next degrees were 2000, 2001, 2003, 2005 and 2008. I will get my 10th and last degree of our system this October.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 10, 2011)

I was Initiated, Passed, and Raised in 2009, and have been active in my lodge since... I joined the SR this last weekend (we'll be going from 19-32nd degrees this weekend), and I'm planning on being active in both bodies.

EDIT: totally forgot to put my age when i originally posted.... I'm 25


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Mar 10, 2011)

Bigmel,
Thank God for the Oldtimers!

My teacher had a Life certificate for instruction at the time he taught me and then became Master of the Lodge after serving 17 years as Secretary. He is a Past Master of at least one other Lodge. He was given the Golden Trowel and has a 50 Year Certificate.
We spent many an afternoon in his study and under the old oak tree in his backyard as he taught me the lessons.

While Masonry is undergoing a Renaissance with new young men, we desperately need to cling to some of our traditions that are taught to us and held on to by the men who have been here for a while.

Glad to see that you are still active after 46 years Brother.

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

28 Years old when I was raised in 1995. Appointed JD a month after I was raised.
Still a Blue Lodge Mason. Thinking of the York Rite and Scottish Rite perhaps this year or next.
Conferred the FC and MM degree on my nephew who petitioned at age 19, raised at age 20.


----------



## KFerguson84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Initiated November 5, 2010, passed January 7, 2011, and raised March 4, 2011. All the age of 26.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was raised in 2008 and so I have been a Master Mason for about three years now.
I recieved my 32nd Degree in Scottish Rite in October 2010.
Overall, I am 29 years old.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Mar 19, 2011)

Entered(Sept. 2010), passed(Nov. 2010), and raised(January 1, 2011) all in my 46th year... Not bad for an 18 year old with 29 years experience.... lol


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Mar 21, 2011)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> Bigmel,
> Thank God for the Oldtimers!
> 
> My teacher had a Life certificate for instruction at the time he taught me and then became Master of the Lodge after serving 17 years as Secretary. He is a Past Master of at least one other Lodge. He was given the Golden Trowel and has a 50 Year Certificate.
> ...


 
Bro Tim your conferment for Bro mason Simmons was awesome, his MM degree was one of the best degrees that I have been to yet. (o: 

On a side note I was finishing up the floors of our lodge Saturday night (still need to seal them) so I was not able to make it out to Salado's award ceremony. 

And a huge congrats to you on recieving the Golden Trowel!!


----------



## chancerobinson (May 1, 2011)

Entered August 2006, age 21.  Passed February 2007, age 22.   Raised March 2007, age 22.
York Rite from January 2009 - August 2009.  AASR in April 2009.  Shrine in September 2010.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am 58 years old and became a MM 04 Aug 2014.


----------



## Zack (Oct 15, 2014)

73   Raised 2/8/77


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm 66 and have been a Mason for 41 years.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm 34 and I was raised September 20th 2014


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 15, 2014)

I took my degrees in 1993 when I was 35.


----------



## Morris (Oct 15, 2014)

28 in 2007


----------



## Curtis Helsley (Oct 15, 2014)

34 in 2014


----------



## BroBook (Oct 15, 2014)

1984,25,healed 2014,55


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 15, 2014)

BroBook said:


> 1984,25,healed 2014,55


Brother, I am a new MM and I hope that you will excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by "healed".


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 15, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Brother, I am a new MM and I hope that you will excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by "healed".


In Prince Hall masonry when a individual has been entered passed or raised in a lodge deemed to be clandestine by the PH GL he can partition a legally constituted Prince Hall Lodge and request to be healed over into Prince Hall masonry therefore healing what was broken witch in most cases is the linage back to African Lodge #459 our mother lodge and thus to the U.G.L.E.  and if I am wrong about any of this one of you more informed brothers please correct me . The W.M. can then have the candidate wishing to be healed examined and go through the degrees again or just retake his Master Mason  oath and obligation it is at this time the W.M 's will and pleasure


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2014)

There are clandestine jurisdictions that don't use the words "Prince Hall" in their names.  It's just more common for them to use the words.  So healing could happen in any jurisdiction but is more common in MWPHGLofXX.

A few months ago I was visiting a lodge in my district and the previous meeting a man had presented a dues card from a jurisdiction with "St James" in its name but no "Prince Hall" in its name.  So it happens.  Likely the man had no idea when he petitioned.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> In Prince Hall masonry when a individual has been entered passed or raised in a lodge deemed to be clandestine by the PH GL he can partition a legally constituted Prince Hall Lodge and request to be healed over into Prince Hall masonry therefore healing what was broken witch in most cases is the linage back to African Lodge #459 our mother lodge and thus to the U.G.L.E.  and if I am wrong about any of this one of you more informed brothers please correct me . The W.M. can then have the candidate wishing to be healed examined and go through the degrees again or just retake his Master Mason  oath and obligation it is at this time the W.M 's will and pleasure


Thank you for the information brother, I'm still learning.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 16, 2014)

That's why we are here each 1 teach 1 help 1 another that's the way the GAOTU would want it travel liGht my brother


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 18, 2014)

I was 22 when I became a Mason. I have been a Mason for 20+ years.
The only reason I didn't join at 21 is because I was in the Navy at the time and waited until I got home.


----------



## okielabrat (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow, not many of us old farts joining late! But the way I look at it, better late than never.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 1, 2018)

okielabrat said:


> Wow, not many of us old farts joining late! But the way I look at it, better late than never.


I was 58 years old when I joined. If I live to be 108 I'll get my 50 year pin, lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 1, 2018)

33 in 2014 entered


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 1, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> 33 in 2014 entered


Just a whipper snapper! lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just a whipper snapper! lol.


Haha yes sir! My dad was so young when he petitioned; 20 or 21 back in 1975.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 2, 2018)

Was 50 when Raised....


----------

